# Green Rocket Shrimp?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I was at Pets Supplies Plus last night and was browsing their fish selection. Fish manager must have been feeling extra good, lots of new species I've never seen before, stingrays and such (and those darned Fruit Tetras....).

Anyways they had a label for "Green Rocket Shrimp". The ones in the tank kind of looked like Amano's but had a long "nose" on them. Any idea what they may have been? At $4.99 each I wasn't about to buy one for the fun of it.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Did the body shape look like this?

http://www.freshwaterinverts.com/5035_02.html


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Burks said:


> I was at Pets Supplies Plus last night and was browsing their fish selection. Fish manager must have been feeling extra good, lots of new species I've never seen before, stingrays and such (and those darned Fruit Tetras....).
> 
> Anyways they had a label for "Green Rocket Shrimp". The ones in the tank kind of looked like Amano's but had a long "nose" on them. Any idea what they may have been? At $4.99 each I wasn't about to buy one for the fun of it.


They are probably the same as the one in Mike's picture above. I have seen some of them with red, green and yellow nose.

-Pedro


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Yes Mike they did. "Nose" wasn't quite as long but I'm not sure if they were full grown or not. 

They had other shrimp but I couldn't see any in the tanks. They were just listed as "algae eating". Probably Amano's.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike or Pedro, are the green-nosed shrimp labeled as a variant of Caridina gracilirostris or does it have its own scientific name? I'm really interested in seeing a couple pictures of a green-nosed shrimp, but can't find anything on Google.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

The yellow-nose variety is Xiphocaris elongata. I'm not sure about the green-nosers. I don't know if it's a variation of the yellow or if it is it's own type.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do not remember the name of the green one. I have seen it once in my life.

-Pedro


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

duchessren said:


> The yellow-nose variety is Xiphocaris elongata. I'm not sure about the green-nosers. I don't know if it's a variation of the yellow or if it is it's own type.


In light of taxonomic reassessment, I don't think _X. elongata_ are even considered Atyids anymore.

If we have the same species in mind, "green rocket shrimp" are also distinct from both _Caridina_ cf. _babaulti_ and _C. gracilirostris_. See Krewetki w akwarium s³odkowodnym for some images.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

That is a really nice site, veneer. I wish that I could understand it though without having to use a translator :/.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Veneer said:


> In light of taxonomic reassessment, I don't think _X. elongata_ are even considered Atyids anymore.
> 
> If we have the same species in mind, "green rocket shrimp" are also distinct from both _Caridina_ cf. _babaulti_ and _C. gracilirostris_. See Krewetki w akwarium s³odkowodnym for some images.


Here in the USA the red nose shrimp is also known as rocket shrimp. That is how some lfs sell them.

-Pedro


----------

